
Sift – grep on steroids - catalingb
A very fast and feature filled grep like tool written in Go.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sift-tool.org<p>Some features:<p>RegEx: perl compatible regular expression syntax (no more escape hell)<p>usable defaults: basic options known from grep but with usable defaults<p>multiline support: find matches spanning over multiple lines<p>replace: replace output to reformat it to your needs without relying on awk&#x2F;sed<p>gzip files: search through normal and gzip&#x27;ed files in one program call<p>multiple patterns: search for multiple patterns in one run<p>target selection: select or exclude search targets based on file name, directory name, path and type
handling big data: sift handles big files without problems: files &gt;50GB, &gt;5,000,000,000 lines and &gt;5,000,000,000 matches successfully tested<p>customizable: optional global and local configuration file to specify your own preferences
======
veddox
I think this should have been posted as a "Show HN".

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

(Assuming you're the author. Otherwise it should have been just a normal link
submission.)

